# electric flash cracker



## Hobie14T (Mar 14, 2009)

There was a group buy for the e-Firecracker but it ended on May 15. Here is the link http://www.halloweenforum.com/group-buys/102706-e-firecracker-group-buy.html


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

I bought some, they are very cool. You really can not see the power they provide. They are very loud and the possiblities are endless. Not a bad price if you do not want to wait for them overseas.

I was also thinking of a wire dangle e cracker. 3 3/8 air hoses with e crackers at the end. When it is triggered air will whip the wires and the ends will crack and flash. It will need ALOT of air though. Not sure how big the e crackers are but I will remain in high hopes.

I did get in the group buy but that doesn't help you out. They also look just as good. Can not wait for them to show up. I will split them into individual units and I won't use them all. I only need 6 of them or so. I probably will unload them when I complete them.


----------



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

If u want to sell some let me know.


----------



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

Do u think one from frightprops is a pretty good effect? Just to go along with some type of pneumatic prop?


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes, I think they also bought them from an oversea vendor and just seperated the string into sellable units. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if the ones from that e-cracker group buy are exactly the same thing.


----------



## aman018 (Mar 5, 2009)

has anyone seen if we could get a group rate from fright props, because they're only $25 and then 76 with the motion sensor, it may be something to look into.....just saying


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

For those of you who keep missing the group buys, remember you can see active posts on the forum by clicking on Links in the navigation bar at the top of the page, then clicking Today's Posts. This can get crazy during Halloween season but is usually manageable during off season. Even if you just skim through it, at least you'll see active group buys.


----------



## geigerwolf (May 29, 2008)

*flash cracker*

I just received mine from frightprops. As usual it came quickly and in perfect condition, the unit is VERY LOUD, LOVE IT!

Now I just need to figure out how to use it in a prop. 

Has anyone used them in a prop/scare yet and is willing to share their ideas?


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

im going to gwet them just to hide in a dark area and put on a motion sensor to get people to jump at certain points. i would guess tyhe best place is where the patrons will walk!


----------



## Mephistopheles (Feb 1, 2011)

I purchased one from Frightprops this past May at the NHC. Nice and loud! I haven't used it much other than to scare the girl friend a few times and I set off out the bed room window once to scare the fox away from my ducks in the duck pen! Haven't seen her since! (the fox the GF is still here!)

My plans are to use this in a grave grabber prop with a bowl of candy with sign stating to the TOT's If you are brave enough and quick enough try and grab some extra candy. Once they reach for the candy the grave grabber will start it's movement and then after a few seconds the electronic firecraker will sound off. I don't know if I will have this done this year Total knee replacement surgery the last week of August I don't think I will get much done in September. 

So many ideas so little time but we all have that problem!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

The group buy crackers and plates are being picked up Monday! So get ready...


----------



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

*just orfred*

Just ordered mine from frightprops. Cannt wait.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

We got in on the group buy, we are using ours hidden inside an "electrical panel" in our garage haunt/maze we are makig this year, can't wait!!


----------



## Jerm357 (Oct 10, 2009)

I ordered one from Fright Props and cant wait to hear this thing. I'll let everyone know what I think once I receive it.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

> I ordered one from Fright Props and cant wait to hear this thing. I'll let every one know how they are once I get it.


You will love it


----------



## Kustomnut (Jul 20, 2011)

I received mine two weeks ago from fright props. I'm totally happy with the two I got. I couldnt wait till halloween to test them on some victims so I took them to work before my co- workers arrived. I hooked them up to a controller so when they went to the computer to clock in they would go off. It was freaking sweet I finally got those guys back. ....LOL! I think their great and Im going to use them in my frankenstien room in my haunt.


----------



## joepolicy (Sep 19, 2008)

I had picked up a couple before the group buy - I thought they were well worth the price that Frightprops was charging considering they did all the work to take them apart, remove the paper covering and re-gap them. I also picked up their POW stick. I fired that thing off in my living room and my ears were ringing for an hour afterwards. For comparison, the e-crackers are like a ladyfinger firecracker and the POW Stick is like an M-80! It is not rapid fire though, it takes the capacitors a couple seconds to fully energize but when you hit the button, you better do it outside or wear some ear protection!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

the fright prop crackers are awsome and i have some from the group buy ....there pretty much the same ......i have a couple threads on what i did with mind if you want to see an example in the prop section ..... one thing i've learned or should i say had a bad experienced with is stay away from group buys its not worth the wait !!!!!!but thats just me.....


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Eyegore said:


> The group buy crackers and plates are being picked up Monday! So get ready...


sorry for jacking the thread.

Receipt No: 3734-1786-1859-7018
REF:460593 
Did you forget about me ?????


----------



## Jerm357 (Oct 10, 2009)

Do you think these will be loud enough outside to scare TOT's from about 5' to 10' away? 

On Halloween we have a psycho in my garage with a chain saw just standing there with the fog and everything waiting for a nice group to build up then he starts up the saw and starts to chase the kids. They love it, but I have been doing it for some years now and alot of the kids know whats going to happen and taunt my psycho trying to get him to chase them. My plan it to stash the cracker behind and to the side of where they all group up at and once they start to taunt him Im going let the cracker rip with a wireless remote. Do you think this is going to be good enough for that?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Jerm357 said:


> Do you think these will be loud enough outside to scare TOT's from about 5' to 10' away?


Definitely. These things are LOUD!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh yes these are loud!! Just testing in our garage last week they could be heard down the street!


----------

